# Chicken Question - I know I could go to BYC, but i am here right now..



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a customer who wants to purchase one baby chick (pullet) to keep in her chicken tractor that her husband built.  They plan to keep her in the garage at nights.

I told her that I would not sell one, she needed to at least purchase two.  Am I wrong?


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think your wrong at all, it would be silly to buy a single chicken unless she already has others, though from the sound of it she does not. Personally I would not sell her just one, and if she insisted on a single bird she could get one somewhere else.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 22, 2012)

I do the same when I sell chicks.  I tell them at least 2.  Use good examples for them as to why they need company.   I tell them 2 will keep each other warmer when they roost at night, 2 will lay eggs better because they aren't walking the fence line looking for company and they actually relax and just be chickens, 2 will actually eat better because of competition.  I have no idea if these are proven facts but I tried to raise a lone chick once from a hatch that went bad and it really didn't thrive until it was old enough to join the flock.    I actually try to sell people 3 chicks just in case they lose one then they always have a friend.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not at all. In fact, if it were me, I'd insist on a minimum of 3.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I have a customer who wants to purchase one baby chick (pullet) to keep in her chicken tractor that her husband built.  They plan to keep her in the garage at nights.
> 
> I told her that I would not sell one, she needed to at least purchase two.  Am I wrong?


Quite right - 2 or 3 at least but I think 6 is a good number for a SMALL layer op (oh those were the days - 109 now)


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 22, 2012)

I def wouldnt sell just one chick.  You are doing the right thing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2012)

Agree with all of the above!  How very lonely one little chick would be


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

honestly i would only sell her 4, then you can lose 1 and still have chickens, your right, i would NEVER sell 1 chick, my min would be 4. But your right


----------



## elevan (Feb 29, 2012)

The only way that I would consider selling a single is a rooster to a person who has a flock of hens.  No way would I sell a single hen to be left lonely in a tractor.  To condemn a flock / herd animal to a solitary existence is cruel imo.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeap - Good news, they are building a tractor and will be getting 3 chicks.


----------



## Dascountry (Feb 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Yeap - Good news, they are building a tractor and will be getting 3 chicks.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

Dascountry said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeap - Good news, they are building a tractor and will be getting 3 chicks.


 GOOD


----------



## elevan (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 29, 2012)

:bun


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

:bun :bun :Bun


----------

